# I forgot to introduce myself



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Welcome, ma'am and enjoy the ride. Nice plan.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Have fun posting


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Welcome from the Paint mares!


----------



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

welcome to the forum! hope you have fun here. everybody is really freindly!


----------

